# Little Barley



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have about 3-4 acres right behind my home and around a building that got some little barley started somehow a few years ago.....crap has spread like wildfire.

Was reading that it only takes like 12oz. per acre of 41% gly to kill it....the rest of the grasses are predominately fescue in this area.....fescue is hard to kill with gly....directions say like 3 quarts to the acre to kill fescue. I know it can be hard to kill fescue.

I am thinking about spraying this area with 12-16 oz. of gly per acre and see how it works....might set the fescue back a little but I am thinking it will not kill it.

Thoughts??

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike, last year I was trying to purposely kill a field of mostly fescue with a bit of wild orchard grass after first cutting to plant soybeans. I meant to spray gly at 1 quart per acre as I have had pretty good luck at that rate killing fescue and I could clean up any stragglers later on with another application in the beans. Somehow I got my numbers screwed up and ended up spraying at the rate of 1 pint an acre. It took a few days longer for the fescue to show the affects of the gly but ended up getting a 60-70% kill. I don't know but I have a feeling you could end up killing off a decent part of the fescue and end up with a thin stand.

Just my opinion but if it were me I would be inclined to just kill the field and replant with a better grass. After seeing the affects of fescue on a friends cattle last year it really opened my eyes to what fescue can do to stock and has really turned me against fescue. I killed off the rest of my fescue fields last year and planted persist orchard.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Prowl?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Prowl?


Not really sure as I am not very familiar with prowl....read/scanned the label and it states frequently about pre-emergence. The barley is about 2+" high now. ??

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Not really sure as I am not very familiar with prowl....read/scanned the label and it states frequently about pre-emergence. The barley is about 2+" high now. ??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well, that's not going to work  I'm thinking about here where almost nothing is even greened up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My experiment with little barley went like this:

After I sprayed 12 ounces of glyphosate to the acre on a small area of fescue pasture invaded by little barley I got about a 50% kill. I am thinking if I would have sprayed about two weeks earlier when the little barley was 2 inches tall I would have been much more successful. The fescue barely reacted to the spray and after about 2 weeks you could never have guessed it was sprayed with gly. I might up the gly next spring to 16 ounces per acre and spray a little earlier.

I also discovered that if you mow the little barley just as the very tip of the head begins to turn yellow that the seeds will stay intact and then you can bale it up....and the little barley will not regrow...here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just a follow up to last year.....last year I sprayed with 12 oz. of glyphosate on my upland where i had a outbreak of little barley. It killed about 1/2 of it and the other half was stunted so badly it never matured.

This year there is almost none of the little barley germinated....just sprigs here and there. So, it worked really well.... the gly never killed my fescue and really just slowed it slightly as I got about a normal cutting of hay in the area that I sprayed.

12oz. per acre worked very well.....I would not go with 16oz. as I tried 16oz. on another field to try to kill some foxtail and some of the grasses sustained damage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

To me little barley and annual bluegrass are in the same pain family. Hav a patch that has been nuked twice with fly and dr. Idled with of and the trash keeps coming back. Just one experience. rick


----------

